# [Muiltigaming] Die GermanMonkeys suchen EUCH!!



## Goinq (17. November 2016)

*Die GermanMonkeys suchen EUCH!!

* Die GermanMonkeys suchen neue Member

*Keine Lust mehr alleine zu spielen?*
*Du möchtest ein festes Team haben und eventuell sogar bei Cups/ESL mitspielen?*
*Du suchst einfach jeden Abend Mitspieler?*

Dann ist der *GermanMonkeys - Multigaming Clan *genau die richtige Wahl für dich.
 Als einer der führenden deutschen Multigaming Clans haben wir unsere Spiele-Bibliothek auf ein immer noch übersichtliches Maß von fünf spielen erhöht. Unter Anderem ist Counter-Strike Global Offensive bei uns im Clan vertreten.
 Und hier kommst Du zum Einsatz. Eine Community sollte für uns immer familiär und übersichtlich sein, dennoch bringt es nichts, wenn nie jemand zum Spielen da ist. Daher suchen wir derzeit verstärkt Member auch in dem Spiel Counter-Strike Global Offensive.

*Du suchst auch nach?*
 - Netten Mitspielern
 - Einer reifen Community
 - Möglichkeiten, sich zu verbessern
 - Einer professionellen Organisation
 - Einem aktiven Management

*Wir bieten dir?*
 - Die Möglichkeit, Leute für ein eigenes Team zu finden (Trainingseinheiten & Turnier Teilnahme)
 - Aktive, nette und reife Mitglieder
 - Mitspieler auf gleichem Niveau
 - Teams und Mitspieler für Ranked oder ESL
 - Ein aktives und gut strukturiertes Clan Management
 - Multigaming Teams
 - TeamSpeak³ mit eigenen Channels
 - Eine Webseite mit einem internen Bereich (Dazu gehört: Forum, Markt, Event-Bereich)
 - Unterstützung durch exklusive Sponsoren
 - Interne Clan Wars zur Vorbereitung auf richtige Turniere
 - Team Internes Management
 - Möglichkeit durch Training sich zu verbessern
 - Bei Problemen oder Fragen in eurem jeweiligen Spielebereich, könnt ihr euch immer an die dafür vorgesehenen Community-Manager wenden.
 - Witzige Events für einen starken Zusammenhalt

 Wir haben derzeit eine Memberbase von 1100+, die wir stetig ausweiten wollen.

 Um einen ersten Eindruck vom TeamSpeak und der Community bekommen zu können, beträgt die Trial-Zeit zwei Wochen.

 Wie kannst du dir unseren Clan genauer ansehen?
 Besuche einfach unsere Homepage unter: germanmonkeys.de/ 
 Mehr Informationen: germanmonkeys.de/was-wir-bieten/

 Du möchtest uns einen Versuch geben?
 Erfahre alles darüber, wie du ein Member der GermanMonkeys werden kannst: germanmonkeys.de/bewerben/

 Mehr über unsere Organisation / Clan erfährst du auf der Webseite. Solltest du dennoch Fragen haben kannst du uns gerne über das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite kontaktieren, oder du besuchst uns im *TeamSpeak³: germanmonkeys.de*

 Bewerben könnt ihr euch auch gerne in unserem TeamSpeak³ Channel: germanmonkeys.de
 Bewerben könnt Ihr euch bei uns jeder Zeit !
 Wir können nicht garantieren, dass jeder Zeit ein Bewerbungsmanager Online ist.
 Von 18 bis 21 Uhr sollte allerdings immer jemand für euch da sein.

 Wir freuen uns dich eventuell bald bei uns willkommen heißen zu dürfen!

*Dein GermanMonkeys Team !*


----------



## Goinq (23. November 2016)

Suchen noch aktive Member!


----------



## Goinq (28. November 2016)

Suchen noch aktive Member!


----------



## Goinq (5. Dezember 2016)

Suchen noch aktive Member!


----------



## Goinq (9. Dezember 2016)

Suchen weiterhin den ein oder anderen Member!


----------



## Goinq (16. Dezember 2016)

Suchen noch ein paar Leute die Lust haben zu zocken!


----------



## Goinq (22. Januar 2017)

Suchen weiterhin den ein oder anderen Member!


----------



## ramphoenix (10. Februar 2017)

Die Germanmonkeys suchen weiterhin akitve Member die Spaß an Spielen wie lol cs go etc. haben


----------



## ramphoenix (22. Februar 2017)

Aktuell bieten die German Monkeys e.V. mit zahlreichen regelmäßig  aktiven Mitgliedern eine der größten und professionellsten CSGO, League of Legends und Rainbow Six Siege  Communities Deutschlands!

Besuch uns mal auf unserem ts3: germanmonkeys.de und stellt Euer können unter Beweis


----------



## ramphoenix (28. Februar 2017)

Wollt ihr euch heute noch einer spannenden und freundlichen Community anschließen?

Dann meldet euch jetzt bei uns auf dem TS (germanmonkeys.de) und informiert Euch auf unserer Website (germanmonkeys.de).



Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## ramphoenix (4. März 2017)

Aktuell  bieten die German Monkeys e.V. mit ca. 70 regelmäßig aktiven Mitgliedern  eine der größten und professionellsten Gaming Communities Deutschlands!  Besuch uns mal auf unserem ts3: germanmonkeys.de und stellt Euer können  unter Beweis 

 Wir freuen uns auf euch !


----------



## ramphoenix (7. März 2017)

GermanMonkeys e.V. - eine der größten Multigaming-Communitys Deutschlands.
Ziehe an unserer Seite in die Schlacht!

[ germanmonkeys.de ]


----------



## ramphoenix (10. März 2017)

Bewerbe dich jetzt bei den GermanMonkeys um perfekt auf spannende Matches vorbereitet zu sein.

Wir können dir zu jeder Tageszeit freundliche Mitspieler garantieren, die dich in der Schlacht unterstützen werden!

[ germanmonkeys.de ]


----------



## ramphoenix (13. März 2017)

Moin Moin.. Ihr seit immer noch auf der Suche nach einem der größten
deutschen Multigaming-Organisationen ? Dann seid ihr hier jetzt genau
richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir sind stets auf der Suche nach neuen Member.. und
wir freuen uns extrem wenn wir dich demnächst auf unserem Teamspeak
& hoffentlich rasch danach in unserer Community begrüßen zu können.


Falls
du noch Fragen hast oder andere Belagen hast, kannst du uns über unsere
Website oder über unseren Teamspeak erreichen. Fast zu jeder Tageszeit
kann dir weitergeholfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Unsere Website: http://germanmonkeys.de/
Unser Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.de


Ich freue mich auf dich,


mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ram Phoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (16. März 2017)

Moinsen meine Freunde,  

ich melde mich mal wieder zurück! 

Wir sind natürlich noch auf der Suche nach neuen motivierten Mitgliedern  aber es gibt auch einige neue Infos zu verkündigen. Zum Beispiel wurde  unsere Website erneuert aber auch unsere Jersey Kollektion ist nun  raus!! 
Hier der Link dazu: Unsere neuen Jerseys – GermanMonkeys E-Sports 


Du kannst uns kontaktieren über unsere Website: 
GermanMonkeys E-Sports 
oder über unseren Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.de 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ram Phoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (19. März 2017)

Die  GermanMonkeys bieten ihren Mitgliedern abseits des normalen Gamings auch  regelmäßig Events wie zum Beispiel die GameNight oder die Talkrunde,  gut organisiert und mit interessanten Themen.  [germanmonkeys.de]


----------



## ramphoenix (25. März 2017)

Fun Fact: Vor kurzem wurde das Jersey der GermanMonkeys für das Jahr 2017 veröffentlicht!  Wir sind gespannt über eure Meinungen  twitter.com/ger_monkeys...383352271368193/photo/1  Du hast Interesse an den German Monkeys? Dann besuche uns auf germanmonkeys.de/wir-suchen-dich/


----------



## ramphoenix (28. März 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, wir sind auch weiterhin tatkräftig auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern!!
Wenn ihr Fragen oder Wünsche hab, so wendet euch doch gerne an uns, wir helfen dir/euch gerne weiter!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf dich,
mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ramphoenix


----------



## XpectMe (2. April 2017)

germanmonkeys.de


----------



## ramphoenix (5. April 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Sonntag, auch am Wochenende sind wir natürlich weiterhn auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern!!

Wir verbessern uns stehts weiter und das geht nur mit der Hilfe jedes einzelnen Mitglieds! Also werde auch du ein Teil von UNS!!!

Außerdem kann ich erfreulicherweise wieder neue Events verkünden... :3

An dem 07.04.2017 findet wieder unsere tradiotionelle Talkrunde statt. An diesem Freitag werden wir uns wieder Themen aus aller Welt herraussuchen und gemeinsam besprechen
Sei auch du dabei und lerne uns schon dort ein bisschen kennen

Und an dem 15.04.2017 haben wir unsere Gamesnight wieder festgelegt, wo wir ein zusammen ausgewähltes Spiel bis tief in die Nacht spielen werden

Nutze diese Chancen, um die Monkeys kennen zu lernen

Wir freuen uns auf dich/euch,
mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ram Phoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (7. April 2017)

Um alle kommenden Events im Überblick zu haben ist ein Besuch auf unserer Website empfehlen: germanmonkeys.de/events/ !


----------



## ramphoenix (10. April 2017)

Einen wunderschönen Monntag Abend, wir, die German Monkeys sind auch heute natürlich wieder auf der Suche nach dir! Wo bist du ?  Wir warten auf dich und haben dir einiges zu bieten, dass es dir zu 100% bei uns gefallen wird!  Außerdem möchte ich hiermit nochmal an unsere demnächst kommenden Events und Veranstaltungen errinnern! :3 Auf den 15.04.2017 haben wir unsere Gamesnight gelegt, in der wir ein zusammen ausgewähltes Spiel bis tief in die Nacht spielen werden. Nutze diese Chancen, um die Monkeys kennen zu lernen. Wir freuen uns auf dich/euch, mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ram Phoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (14. April 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend liebe Community!  Wir alle wünschen euch frohe Feiertage!! Wir möchten euch aber gerne mitteilen, dass wir natürlich weiterhin Mitglieder suchen!  Also zögert nicht länger und werdet ein Teil der German Monkeys!  Wir freuen uns schon mega auf euch!


----------



## ramphoenix (17. April 2017)

Bewerbe dich jetzt bei den GermanMonkeys um perfekt auf spannende Matches vorbereitet zu sein.

Wir können dir zu jeder Tageszeit freundliche Mitspieler garantieren, die dich in der Schlacht unterstützen werden!

[ germanmonkeys.de ]

lg

Ramphoenix


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (18. April 2017)

Spielt ihr nur Shooter wie Cs Go ? Oder auch Titel wie Project Cars oder Assetto Corsa zum Beispiel ? Eure Homepage ist ja einfach nur ein Thread auf der ESL Seite ohne wirklich wichtige Infos. Das kenne ich von anderen Multi Gaming clans etwas anders/professioneller.Oder hab ich eure eigene Homepage nur übersehen im Wirr Warr der nutzlosen Informationen dort oben ?


----------



## ramphoenix (20. April 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag,Auf der Suche nach einer aktiven und interessanten Community?Besucht uns doch einfach mal und checkt unsere Website, sowie den TeamSpeak ³ aus.Ihr könnt uns finden über unsere Website: http://germanmonkeys.de/oder direkt über unser Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.deWir freuen uns schon sehr auf dich!Mit freundlichen Grüßen, RamPhoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (20. April 2017)

Folgende Spiele werden bei uns gespielt. League of Legends, Cs Go, Rainbow Six Siege sowie Battlefield.


----------



## ramphoenix (23. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Clan Germanmonkeys sucht weiterhin nach aktiven Spielern in verschiedenen Game Gernes
bewerebt euch einfach auf unserem Ts,
oder erkundigt euch im unserem Forum.

Ts³: Germanmonkeys.de
Forum: Germanmonkeys.de

Mfg 

Ram Phoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (27. April 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den GermanMonkeys!

Wir sind eine der führenden deutschen Online Communities und um unsere Größe auszubauen, suchen wir weiterhin Mitglieder!!!

Du kannst uns kontaktieren über unsere Website: germanmonkeys.de/ oder über unseren Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.de
Wir freuen uns sehr auf dich!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ramphoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (2. Mai 2017)

Auch heute suchen wir natürlich wieder Mitglieder!!

Wir würden uns sehr über dich/euch freuen!! 
Bei Fragen oder anderen Dinge helfen wir dir gerne 

Dazu kann ich euch glücklicherweise neue Events und Veranstaltungen verkündigen!!
Wir arbeiten sehr hart daran, eine langfristige Infrastruktur für dauerhafte Events zu erstellen und dies läuft sehr gut!

Upcoming Events & Veranstaltungen des German Monkeys eSports Verein

An dem Freitag, dem 05.05.2017 findet unsere Talkrunde statt. Seit schon vor Beginn der Veranstaltung dabei, indem ihr Mitbestimmt, über welche Themen wir diskutieren werden!

Außerdem kann ich erfreulicherweise weiterhin verkünden, dass am 13.05.2017 unsere traditionelle Gamesnight stattfindet. Hier werden immer kostenlose Spiele gespielt, sodass jeder dran teilnehmen kann! Auch hier wird natürlich im Voraus darüber abgestimmt was wir spielen, und da könnt ihr natürlich auch wieder mitwirken! 

All unsere Veranstaltungen finden natürlich auf unserem Teamspeak statt. Nutze diese Chancen um die German Monkeys näher kennen zu lernen!!

Ihr könnt uns finden über unsere Website: GermanMonkeys E-Sports
oder direkt über unser Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.de

Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf dich/euch!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ram phoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (5. Mai 2017)

Die Anmeldung "GermanMonkeys Frühjahrs Cup 2017 – 5vs5" ist ab sofort eröffnet!
Erfahre mehr über den Ablauf und die Anmeldung: germanmonkeys.de/counterstrike/


----------



## ramphoenix (9. Mai 2017)

Guten Abend lieber Leser/Innen,  die Gaming Comunity Germanmonkeys sucht weiterhin tatkräftige Unterstützung. Falls du dich angesprochen fühlst melde dich doch einfach bei uns im Teamspeak oder erkundige dich im Forum. Wir freuen uns über jeden einzelnen.  Forum: Germanmonkeys.de Ts³: Germanmonkeys.de


----------



## ramphoenix (12. Mai 2017)

Wir brauchen Dich! Deine Unterstützung ist gefragt!

    Tritt dem GermanMonkeys E-Sports Verein bei, und erlebe spannende Events, und bringe maximale Leistung auf Turnieren!

    Mehr Infos auf unserer Website: GermanMonkeys E-Sports oder direkt über unser Teamspeak³: germanmonkeys.de

    Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## ramphoenix (15. Mai 2017)

Am 03.06.2017 beginnt der GermanMonkeys-Frühjahrscup!  Melde dich jetzt mit deinem Team an um eine Chance auf insgesamt 50€ Preisgeld zu bekommen. Anmeldung sowie genauere Infos unter germanmonkeys.de/counterstrike/


----------



## ramphoenix (18. Mai 2017)

Endlich hat der Sommer begonnen und wir freuen uns darüber alle sehr!
Wir suchen natürlich auch im Sommer weiterhin nach Mitgliedern!! 


Dazu kann ich euch glücklicherweise neue Events und Veranstaltungen verkündigen!!
Wir arbeiten sehr hart daran, eine langfristige Infrastruktur für dauerhafte Events zu erstellen und dies läuft sehr gut!

Upcoming Events & Veranstaltungen des German Monkeys eSports Verein


An dem Freitag, dem 19.05.2017 findet unsere Talkrunde statt. Seit schon vor Beginn der Veranstaltung dabei, indem ihr Mitbestimmt, über welche Themen wir diskutieren werden!


Außerdem kann ich erfreulicherweise weiterhin verkünden, dass am 27.05.2017 unsere traditionelle Gamesnight stattfindet. Hier werden immer kostenlose Spiele gespielt, sodass jeder dran teilnehmen kann! Auch hier wird natürlich im Voraus darüber abgestimmt was wir spielen, und da könnt ihr natürlich auch wieder mitwirken! 


All unsere Veranstaltungen finden natürlich auf unserem Teamspeak statt. Nutze diese Chancen um die German Monkeys näher kennen zu lernen!!

Ihr könnt uns finden über unsere Website: GermanMonkeys E-Sports
oder direkt über unser Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.de


Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf dich/euch!


----------



## ramphoenix (23. Mai 2017)

Die GermanMonkeys bieten ihren Mitgliedern abseits des normalen Gamings auch regelmäßig Events wie zum Beispiel die GameNight oder die Talkrunde, gut organisiert und mit interessanten Themen.

GermanMonkeys E-Sports


----------



## ramphoenix (26. Mai 2017)

Einen wunderschöne gute Nacht!
Wir wünschen euch noch eine schöne Restwoche und möchten euch natürlich mitteilen,
dass wir weiterhin Mitglieder suchen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ramphoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (29. Mai 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf unserem Thread, liebe Forenuser!
Auch heute suchen wir, die German Monkeys, natürlich weiterhin Mitglieder!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ramphoenix


----------



## Talisman79 (29. Mai 2017)

ramphoenix schrieb:


> Folgende Spiele werden bei uns gespielt. League of Legends, Cs Go, Rainbow Six Siege sowie Battlefield.



was is bei euch denn so an lol-spielern vertreten bzw welche elo?mit anderen worten,gibt es auch leute im low silber bereich


----------



## ramphoenix (3. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> was is bei euch denn so an lol-spielern vertreten bzw welche elo?mit anderen worten,gibt es auch leute im low silber bereich



Jegliche Elo von bronze bis Master ist vertreten


----------



## ramphoenix (9. Juni 2017)

Sehr geehrte Foren-User! Wir, die GermanMonkeys suchen weiterhin Mitglieder!!! Wir freuen uns sehr auf dich/euch! Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ramphoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (15. Juni 2017)

Einen schönen Start ins Wochenende wünschen euch die GermanMonkeys!
Wir suchen natürlich auch in dieser Woche wieder Mitglieder


Ihr könnt uns finden über unsere Website: germanmonkeys.de/
oder direkt über unser Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.de


Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf dich/euch!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,



Ramphoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (19. Juni 2017)

Die German Monkeys möchten ganz nach oben!
Und das schaffen wir nur mit dir!
Deshalb, zögere nicht länger und werde ein Teil der Monkeys!
Wir freuen uns sehr auf dich/euch!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ramphoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (23. Juni 2017)

Wir suchen natürlich auch in dieser Woche wieder Mitglieder :3 Ihr könnt uns finden über unsere Website: GermanMonkeys E-Sports oder direkt über unser Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.de Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf dich/euch! Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ramphoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (28. Juni 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf unseren Thread! Wir, die GermanMonkeys e.V. suchen weiterhin tatkräftig weiterhin nach Mitglieder!! Wenn auch du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann melde dich noch heute sofort bei uns! Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf dich/euch Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ramphoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (2. Juli 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Mittag, wir sind noch immer auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern, also zögere nicht länger und werde ein Teil von uns! Du kannst uns gerne über unsere Webseite kontaktieren: germanmonkeys.de/ oder auch über unser Teamspeak: germanmonkeys.de Wir freuen uns auf dich! :') Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ramphoenix


----------



## ramphoenix (5. Juli 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf unserem Thread!

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil von unser Organisation!




Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Ramphoenix
Marketing Manager bei
- German Monkeys e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de/
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramphoenix (9. Juli 2017)

Liebe Foren-User!
Wir suchen natürlich weiterhin nach Mitgliedern!

Wenn ihr Fragen habt, oder euch noch unsicher seid, dann wendet euch einfach an uns!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ramphoenix
Marketing Manager bei
– German Monkeys e.V. –

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sports
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramphoenix (14. Juli 2017)

Hey und herzlich Willkommen bei dem Thread der German Monkeys e.V. !

Auch heute möchte ich euch gerne dazu einladen doch mal auf unserem TeamSpeak und unserer Website vorbeizuschauen,
wir würden uns freuen wenn auch du ein Teil unserer Community wirst!

Des weiteren darf ich ein neues Communityinternes Turnier ankündigen!

Wir werden vom 28-29.07.2017 ein internes Rainbow Six Siege Turnier ausrichten;
wenn du und/oder deine Freunde auch daran teilnehmen wollt meldet euch bei uns auf dem TeamSpeak!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ramphoenix
Marketing Manager bei
- German Monkeys e.V. -

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de/
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (1. August 2017)

Ich hoffe ihr habt alle einen tollen Start in die Woche, egal ob ihr arbeiten müsst oder noch Ferien habt! 
Wir suchen natürlich auch weiterhin nach Mitgliedern und freuen uns daher sehr auf euren Besuch!

Bei Fragen helfen wir euch natürlich so gut es geht. :3

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sport
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (8. August 2017)

Auch bei uns nimmt sich jeder mal eine Auszeit!
Denn bei uns ist das Real Life jedes Mitgliedes das höchste Gut! 

Aber nun sind wir wieder zurück, und freuen uns sehr auf euer Erscheinen! 
Bei Fragen oder weiteren sind wir gerne da und helfen euch so gut wie wir nur können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sport
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (12. August 2017)

Leider ist das Wetter gerade total zum heulen! Aber Hey, wir bieten euch bei diesem bescheidenen Wetter eine super Community mit vielen Spielen die ihr bei diesem Wetter zocken könnt! 

Gerne beraten oder helfen wir euch bei weiteren Fragen! Das ist gar kein Problem! 
Wir sind stets für euch da 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sport
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (15. August 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf unserem Thread!

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil von unser Organisation!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sport
*** Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (20. August 2017)

Gerne zeigen dir unsere Member Manager all unsere Vorteile aber um welche zu nennen zum Bsp: Wir haben fast rund um die Uhr immer Manager da, die dir bei Problemen zur Seite stehen!
Zu den Hauptzeiten in den Abendstunden, hast du eine riesen Verfügbarkeit an unterschiedlichsten Spielern mit denen du zocken kannst!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sport
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (10. September 2017)

Das Wochenende ist leider schon bald vorbei, aber mit unserer Community starten wir voller Energie in die neue Woche!  
Sei auch du bei uns dabei und starte durch! 

Wir freuen uns auf dich/euch. :3

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sport
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (15. September 2017)

Leider ist das Wetter zur Zeit nicht zu schön, aber es ist deshalb umso schöner mit uns gemeinsam zocken zu können!
Deshalb nutzt diese dunklen Sommertage und entscheidet euch für die GermanMonkeys, den das wird eure beste Entscheidung des Sommers sein! 

Wir überzeugen euch gerne davon 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sport
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (21. September 2017)

Wir freuen uns sehr auf dich 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys E-Sport
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Expressbaer (17. Oktober 2017)

Leider ist das Wetter zur Zeit nicht zu schön, aber es ist deshalb umso schöner mit uns gemeinsam zocken zu können!
Deshalb nutzt diese dunklen Herbsttage und entscheidet euch für die GermanMonkeys, den das wird eure beste Entscheidung des Sommers sein! 

Wir überzeugen euch gerne davon 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Expressbaer
Marketing Supervisor bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: GermanMonkeys – eSport e.V.
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

